

Show HN: Branded QR Code Generator - irunbackwards
http://qr.thinglet.com
Release Post - http://thinglet.com/releases/branded-qr-code-generator<p>It's in extreme alpha form, showing off and taking feedback on utilitarian usage right now. Hope you guys enjoy and find some use out of it. Design coming soon, I promise!
======
irunbackwards
Release Post - <http://thinglet.com/releases/branded-qr-code-generator>

It's in extreme alpha form, showing off and taking feedback on utilitarian
usage right now. Hope you guys enjoy and find some use out of it. Design
coming soon, I promise!

------
irunbackwards
It's back up - sorry about that! Had some technical difficulties earlier.

------
icebraining
Connection refused.

------
Geee
It's down.

~~~
irunbackwards
Just got home from the office -- looking into it now. We appreciate the
patience as we trip on our own shoelaces. :)

